# صور طرز مختلفة للواجهات المعمارية.........



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

طراز سلامى:

















طراز اوروبى:


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

*تابع ---- طرز مختلفة للواجهات المعمارية:*

طراز حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط:


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

*تابع --- طرز مختلفة للواجهات المعمارية:*

طرز متنوعة:


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

*تابع -- طرز مختلفة للواجهات المعمارية*


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

*تابع ---طرز مختلفة للواجهات المعمارية:*


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

*تابع-- واجهات معمارية:*


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (18 مايو 2006)

موضوعك رائع ....جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

اشكرك بشدة .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

لازال هناك المزيد


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (18 مايو 2006)

نحن في انتظار المزيد في هذا الموضوع المتميز ...والذي اعتقد انه برغم اهميته الا انه لم يأخذ حقه من النقد والتحليل ....وشكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

الموضوع لازال جديد فقد اضفته الان وارجو ان ينال اعجاب الجميع باذن الله ..شكرا للاهتمام


----------



## صقر سوريا (18 مايو 2006)

هذا العمل رائع واتمنى ان ترسل لي المزيد على em
abdmail77***********


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (18 مايو 2006)

مجهود رائع الف شكر يا ذا الذوق الرفيع


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

*تابع ----- واجهات معمارية*


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

اشكرك ذوقك هو الرفيع الف شكرررررررررررررر...


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

ستجد كل ما تحتاجه هنا يا صقر سوريا حتى نفيد الجميع وشكرا على مرورك...


----------



## مسلمة لله (18 مايو 2006)

*مجهود يستلزم الشكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكى الله خيراااااااا يا ميروووو 
واجهات جميلة جدااا وفعلا بتعبر عن طرز مختلفة بس كان ليا تعليق صغير يااختى
ياريت تضيفى نوع الطراز اللى موجود فى كل واجهة 

وربنا يزيدك من فضله ويوفقك :13:


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا اختى فى الله مسلمة لله على مرورك ارجو من الله ان تكون مفيدة لك وللجميع واعدك باذن الله ان احاول اضافة نوع الطراز....


----------



## مسلمة لله (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكى الله خيراااااااا يا ميروووو 
واجهات جميلة جدااا وفعلا بتعبر عن طرز مختلفة بس كان ليا تعليق صغير يااختى
ياريت تضيفى نوع الطراز اللى موجود فى كل واجهة 

وربنا يزيدك من فضله ويوفقك :13:


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

من عينيا يا مسلمة


----------



## مسلمة لله (18 مايو 2006)

تسلم عيونك يا ميرووو  
ربنا يخليكى يااااااااارب
معذرة الرد اتكرر مرتين اصلى لسه جديدة ومش خبرة فى النتدى قوى


----------



## كريم محمد زغلول (18 مايو 2006)

wasash dfre


----------



## معالي (18 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية....شكرا كتير


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

جامد جداً يا ميرو... بس الدقة... أسماء الأنواع المختلفة


----------



## miro1_6 (19 مايو 2006)

,ولا يهمك يا مسلمة شكرا لاهتمامك...
بشمهندس كريم .. مش فاهمة لكن شكرا...
العفو يا معالى..
شكرا يا rbf...وان شاء الله ساحاول تمييز الطرز..
شكرا يا جماعة على مروركم واهتمامكم ... وانتظروا المزيد


----------



## miro1_6 (19 مايو 2006)

الى كل من يشاهد الموضوع انوه عن صعوبة معرفة طراز الواجهات كلها فانا لن افتى فى شئ لست متاكدة منه ولكننى اعد بان اضيف طراز الواجهات التى اعرفها...


----------



## miro1_6 (19 مايو 2006)

طراز حديث:


----------



## miro1_6 (19 مايو 2006)

طراز اوروبى:











طراز اوروبى قديم:


----------



## miro1_6 (19 مايو 2006)

مازال هنالك المزيد انتظرونى....


----------



## مسلمة لله (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إزيك ياميرووو 
جزاكى الله خيرا على الواجهات الجميلة دى 
ربنا يكرمك يااارب ويوفقك


----------



## redmax (19 مايو 2006)

*شكراااااااااااااااا*

شكرا والله يعطيك الف عافية تسلم يا غالى


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 مايو 2006)

نحن في انتظار المزيد 
وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## miro1_6 (20 مايو 2006)

شكراااااا صديقتى مسلمة... وربنا يوفقك انتى كمان


----------



## miro1_6 (20 مايو 2006)

عفواااااااا يا redmax
وشكرا على مرورك
بارك الله فيكم جميعا واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع مفيد للجميع 
وان شاء الله هناك المزيد


----------



## معماري طموح (20 مايو 2006)

روووووووووووووووووووعه

يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع المميز


----------



## miro1_6 (20 مايو 2006)

شكراااااااا على التشجيع


----------



## miro1_6 (20 مايو 2006)

طراز عربى اظن ان له علاقة ببلاد ما بين النهرين:


----------



## miro1_6 (20 مايو 2006)

يا جماعة لو حد اتعرف على طراز اى واجهة من الواجهات المعروضة ياريت يطرحه وذلك لافادة الجميع....وشكرا


----------



## بلسم الروح (21 مايو 2006)

الف شكر يا ميرو على الصور الرائعه دى


----------



## المهندس الصنعاني (21 مايو 2006)

ماشاء الله واجهات جميلة جداً ونشكرك على هذا الموضوع ,,,,,,,,,,,, الصنعاني


----------



## mossa77 (21 مايو 2006)

الله يجزاك خير اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع ونتمنى منكان تظيف واجهات لمباني اداريه


----------



## miro1_6 (21 مايو 2006)

العفو يا بلسم الروح ويا الصنعاتى...
ان شاء الله ساضيف واجهات لمبانى ادارية يا mossa
وشكرا لمروركم..


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 مايو 2006)

*ايه الجماااااااااااال ده*

مش عارف والله اقولك ايه ياميرو انتي منطلقه بقوة الصاروخ ربنا يوفقك باذن الله 
وبعدين دا احنا كده عجزنا نسيب بقى الملتقى للشباب اللي زيك ولا ايه احنا مش قدك ياستي :5: 
راحت علينا خلاص 
ربنا يوفقك بجد موضوووووووووووووع جميل جدااااااا وغطى عالكل 
انتي عارفه ليه كمان كلام في سرك اوعي حد يعرف اصل الواجهات دي كنا بنضربها في يومين قبل التسليم يعني طول المشروع شغالين في المساقط وقبل التسليم يمكن في ايام التبييض كمان كنا بنعمل الواجهات وهي والحمد لله كانت بتيجي لوحدها مش عارف ازاي المهم انتي كده ساعتي الجيل القادم انه يعمل الواجهات بدري شويه 
انا عارف انهم مش هيعملوها الابدري عننا باسبوع لكن اهه يلا بدري 
اشكركك جدااااااااا


----------



## atif239 (21 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووور شي رائع ونطمع في المزيد


----------



## روميروالمصرى (21 مايو 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك الفوق الرائع ده ونتمنى منكى المزيد


----------



## منمنه (21 مايو 2006)

مشكورة حبوبتى ميرو 
والله الموضوع رائع وادنى كتير
دايما متفوقه ان شاء الله
اختك منمنه


----------



## miro1_6 (22 مايو 2006)

moshakes:
المجاملة دى كبيرة اوى عليا انا كدة حاخد الم فى نفسى
ثانيا هو التاخير فى التبييض يعنى نرسم الواجهات متاخر... امال ان يباى اسمى ايه ياللى بفكر فى المشروع لسة لغاية تانى يوم تبييض وابدا ابيض اليوم التالت على العموم مافيش مشكلة 
وبعدين مفيش حد ادكم احنا لسة بنحبى انما انتم الخبرة كلها
وشكراااااااااااااااااا على المرور..
atif:
شكرا على المرور ولازال هناك المزيد
روميرو :
شكرا 
منمنة:
عفوا يا حبيبتى انت الرائعة وربنا يوفقك الى الخير


----------



## Arch_M (22 مايو 2006)

ارجو حتى لا تتسابق وتتداخل علينا الامور..كان من الافضل لو عرضت واجهتين لطرازين على الاقل لكي يتسنى لنا نقدها نقد هاد ومناقشتها ونحقق الاستفادة ومن ثم ننتقل لواجهات اخرى

على العموم واجهات جميلة ومجهود جيد بل ممتاز..تشكر عليه


----------



## miro1_6 (22 مايو 2006)

ارحب بالفكرة مع انها جاءت متاخرة على العموم لو لديك فكرة لتحقيقها فلا باس وشكرا على التعليق


----------



## كارلوس (22 مايو 2006)

hi
You have well done 
It is very good you should continuo and i like it so much


----------



## miro1_6 (22 مايو 2006)

thanks alot wait for more


----------



## كارلوس (22 مايو 2006)

i think u should classifi this elevation which style belong to


----------



## كارلوس (22 مايو 2006)

You have smart elevation?
i need it please


----------



## miro1_6 (22 مايو 2006)

i began to u must have noticed that


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جهد مشكور جدا ، و اقترح توضيح كل نمط في كل نوع ، مثلا : طراز البحر المتوسط يوجد به الطراز الاندلسي - المغربي - التونسي -، و هكذا و كذلك اقترح عمل ابواب ثابتة لكل نوع بالمنتدي يتم اضافة موديلادت بواسطة كل الاعضاء لمن عنده ظرازات يضيفها و من هنا نكون قاموس مصور للعمارة و كذلك العناصر المكونة لكل طراز مثل الابواب و الشبابيك و الحدائق 
م احمد الشربيني - مصر


----------



## كارلوس (22 مايو 2006)

i like islamic style because it make us using 
1- low enrgy 
2- high quality
3- high efficiency


----------



## كارلوس (22 مايو 2006)

Because it is environmental point


----------



## محمود غربي (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على المشاركة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الحاقا لما قال كارلوس ، فانه يجب توضيح محاسن كل طراز من المعمار , مثلا يوجد بعض الطرازات المعمارية الاسلامية التي يوجد بها باثيو داخلي ( حوش ) في تحمي اهل البيت في حالة وجود رياح او أعاصير مثلا كذلك هي تكون الظلال الطبيعة التي تقي من اشعة الشمس ، كذلك اساليب التهوية الطبيعية داخل البيت باستخدام فتحات مشربيات في اتجار الشمال البحري و كذلك نظام الاقبية التي تطعي عازل حراري جيد 
و مع دوام الحوارات الراقية بأذن الله
احمد الشربيني


----------



## maseer (22 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية مجهود تشكر عليه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## NEWCAD (22 مايو 2006)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود و الذوق الرائع


----------



## NEWCAD (22 مايو 2006)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود و الذوق الرائع


----------



## miro1_6 (24 مايو 2006)

نظرا لان الكثيرون يريدون تحليلا كاملا لطرز الواجهات فاعدكم ان شاء الله اننى سابدا من جديد بطرح هذه الواجهات ودراستها مع الاعضاء
وشكرا للجميع على المرور


----------



## nivo (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا ميرو تسلم ايدك 
بجد بسرعه قدرتي تثيتي نفسك في المنتدى 
عقبال الكليه والشغل
شدي حيلك


----------



## المهندسة مي (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. miro1_6
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور والله على هذا الموضوع .. 
جميل جدا وراااائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Hammad (23 يونيو 2006)

شكرا أخ ميرو


----------



## بسنت (23 يونيو 2006)

رائئ___________________________________ع


----------



## saliba9 (23 يونيو 2006)

تحية وبعد :
مع الشكر المسبق هل بالإمكان إضافة كود تعريف لهذه الأنماط من الواجهات التي تبدو مختلفة الزمان و المكان يتضمن هذا الكود المكان و المرحلة الزمنية التي ينتمي إليها و المعمار المصمم ؟ مع الشكر مرة أخرى


----------



## تفيدة (23 يونيو 2006)

بارك لله فيك انه لحق موضوع شيق لانة الكثير يجهلون الطرز المعمارية وانا من مؤيدين التصميم علي طراز معماري موحد فجزاك لله كل خير


----------



## maz1000000 (30 يونيو 2006)

waaaw thx bro


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك غلى هذه الافاده ويارب دائما كده على طول الافادات الرائعه دى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled-aly49 (1 يوليو 2006)

اية الجمال دة يا باشا


----------



## اركان علي النصراوي (1 يوليو 2006)

لكم مني غاية التقدير على جهودكم المبذولة


----------



## tarik628 (1 يوليو 2006)

baraka allaho fikome wa hafedakom allaho wara3akome


----------



## hesham_eraqi (1 يوليو 2006)

والله العظيم حبيبتوني في قسم عمارةوعلى فكرة أنا قررت أدخل قسم عمارة السنة الجاية (هندسة القاهرة)بجد شكراً


----------



## احمدعلي عبدالهادي (3 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الضخم واعلم انه باقي لك وسط زملائك وعند الله*

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الضخم واعلم انه باقي لك وسط زملائك وعند الله


----------



## hossin (4 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## جيهان زكي (4 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ميرووووو


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (12 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكر جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمر عثمان ابراهيم (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ miro1-6 حقا عرض يستحق الاشاده وفقك الله


----------



## دوره (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الف مليون شكر وجزاك الله كل خير عنا ان شاء الله


----------



## رشا محمد زينهم (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع قوى جدا والعمل متميز ارجو مزيد من التوفيق


----------



## koman (13 سبتمبر 2006)

جازاك الله كل الخير موضع رائع مشكورررررررررررررررر اخي الكريم.


----------



## K3bo0o0L (13 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية عالمجهووود
ومشكووور عالصوووور


----------



## isam22 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

اخواني مهندسي المعمار
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن حد يساعدني في تصميم فيلا مساحتها 200 متر مربع شكرا لتعاونكم
اخوكم عصام


----------



## miro1_6 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الفيلا بداية يجب ان تنقسم الى جناحين :
جناح عام وجناح خاص
الجناح العام يضم غرفة الاتقبال وغرفة المعيشة وغرفة الطعام ملحقة بمطبخ صغير كيتشتينت وتواليت للضيوف
اما الجناح الخاص فيضم غرف النوم بملحقاتهم من غرف معيشة وحمامات
هدا شرح مختصر ارجو ان يكون مفيدا


----------



## isam22 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي ميرو
ممكن اذا ما في ازعاج وغلبة ممكن ترسلي مخطط مناسب للفيلا واليك بعض المعلومات عنها:
عدد غرف النوم 3 غرفة + صالة معيشة/غرفة معيشة للضيوف وحمام ومغاسل + مطبخ /
المساحة 200 متر مربع شاكر ومقدر مساعدتك
اخوكم عصام


----------



## المهندس ضياء (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع والجميل


----------



## miro1_6 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى عصام لا استطيع ان ارسل لك تصميم فيلا ليس لاننى لا اريد المساعدة ولكن هدا لمصلحتك اولا لمادا لا تجرب ان تصممها بنفسك اولا مجرد رسم كروكى وساقوم بمعاينته واخبرك اخطائك وبعدها يمكننى ان ارسل لك تصميم فيلا مع شرح لاسس التصميم؟؟؟
المهندس ضياء 
شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله افضل منه


----------



## م / رانية (12 ديسمبر 2006)

واجهات رائعة


----------



## miro1_6 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا رانيا
وكل من رد على الموضوع وكل من مر ايضا
العفووووووووووووو
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## م. حيدر (13 ديسمبر 2006)

عاشت الايادي واجهات رائعة يا حبذا ترفق معها مخططاتها


----------



## رامي محمد احمد (13 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية 
صور كتير مفيدة
بس يا ريت تحدد اكتر
لأنه يا ريت تتأكد من مراجعك
لأنه طرز الواجهات ما تتوزع بهذي الطريقة


وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## miro1_6 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااا مهندس حيدر ومهندس رامى
ولكننى بالفعل مشغولة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وان شاء الله ساقوم بتحليل هذه الواجهات واضافة العناصر المكونة لهذه الواجهات
شكرااااااااا لمروركم


----------



## rimanbil (13 ديسمبر 2006)

عمار يا ميرو عمار......

الله يقويك...وألف شكر


----------



## miro1_6 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو ريما
ونورتى الموضوع
ان شاء الله اضيف المزيد بس لما افضى ان شاء الله.......


----------



## mido9493 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

tamam wagahat gamda gedan


----------



## م / رانية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ياريت كل من لديه صور للواجهات يضعها حتى يكون موضوع متكامل


----------



## nognoga (15 ديسمبر 2006)

maghood ra2e3


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ميدو ورانية ونوجنوجا
ويللا يا رانيه ورينا همتك انا مستنية واجهاتك؟؟


----------



## مهندسة روعة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الألوان جميلة جدااااااا
والواجهات جميلة جدا جدا جدا جدا
مجهود رائع حلو


----------



## miro1_6 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا مهندسة روعة ويارب يكونوا فادوكى


----------



## gehadag05 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم يا باشا

ميرسي جداا عالوجهات ......جات في وقتها


----------



## المهندس عامر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ لكريم 
اشكرك جدا على هذه المشاركة الجملية والمفيدة والتي يمكن ان تفيد الدراس والباحث 
ونرجو منك ان توفرت لديك بعض المشاريع لمدن او مباني رياضية او مواقع الكتونية نأمل نشرها لزيادة الفائدة 
جزاكم اللله كل خير


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا كثيييييييييييييير اليك 
واتمنى لكي التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## miro1_6 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااا لكل من مر على الموضوع
واعدكم باضافة المزيد بعد ان انتهى من مشغولياتى ان شاء الله


----------



## elkplawy (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## H.F (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد الف شكر على الواجهات المختلفة
بجد موضوع مفيد فعلا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## arch.Ahmad.eg (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله
موضوع جميل جدا
ياريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده حاجة عن العمارة العضوية يرسلها.


----------



## miro1_6 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا جماعة على مروركم
وللمهندس احمد لو عملت بحث فى المنتدى هنا ستجد الكثير ان شاء الله عن العمارة العضوية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرو الغالي

حقيقة الف شكر لك


----------



## اللص الطائر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة يا ميرو انت عامل شغل جامد اوي
ربنا يعنينك


----------



## scarface6us (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله جهودك وشكرا على هذه الصور الجميلة والمزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## tareqturkmani (26 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله مجهود رائع وزاد الله من أمثالك


----------



## مهندسة روعة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

واجهااااااات رائعة جدااااا في التصميم وتنسيق الألوان


----------



## miro1_6 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لكم جميعا على المرور


----------



## elkplawy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

نتمني المزيد وربنا يكتر من امثالك


----------



## arch-2008 (10 أغسطس 2007)

كتيير حلوالموضوع و الواجهات شكرا اخي ميرو


----------



## funny baby (11 أغسطس 2007)

الصور جميله فعلا ياريت لو عندك تانى ابعتهالنا


----------



## احمد امام حماد (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع الى الامام
د احمد امام


----------



## اكرم التميمي (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد
ولكن من الافضل ان يكون الطراز متوافقا للبلد الواحد لان تعدد الطرز عندنا يحدث تشويش في نفسية المشاهد فمثلا عندما ترى بيت ذو طراز عربي اسلامي وبناية بجانبه مكونه من 20 طابق تعتقد ان البيت العربي سحق.


----------



## رائد2 (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير ---راجين التواصل


----------



## shhamms (12 أغسطس 2007)

اين الصور 
لاتوجد اي صور وكيف رأوها الاخوان المشاركين


----------



## hossin (18 أغسطس 2007)

شکرا علی هذه الصور الرائعه والتوفیق
استاد محمد میاحی من مدینه الحواز الایرانیه


----------



## rose_arc (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر فعلا جهد مميز ويسلم هالذوق


----------



## محمد محمدزايد (26 أغسطس 2007)

اين الصور لااستطيع رؤيتها


----------



## حسنيه (26 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن تضغطه فى فيل علشان تنزيل كل صوره لوحدها متعب اوى 
بس بجد حلوه ياريت تجيب صور كمان اصلى تعبانه فى الواجهات اوى


----------



## الأمل موجود (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا صور رائعة


----------



## cadmax4 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

واجهات رائعة جدا في التصميم وتنسيق الألوان
يعطيك العافية الله يقويك...وألف شكر


----------



## الفادي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع ومشكور جهدك


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## معماري شاطر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير وفعلا مفيده وجميله
م.محمد هندم


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (13 فبراير 2008)

مجهود رائع الف شكر


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## jamalco (13 فبراير 2008)

الصور حلوة


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خيرشكرررررررررررررر...


----------



## البندقداري (14 فبراير 2008)

_جزاك الله كل الخير ياأخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## جميل علي أحمد (6 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا....................


----------



## selfana (6 مارس 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود الرائع..


----------



## م حسناء (7 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا مجهود رائع


----------



## مجدي موسى (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك


----------



## نادية (30 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلموا ميرو ربنا يوفقك
فى انتظار جديد منك


----------



## 00966566 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا الف شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر


----------



## الساعي نت (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ياخي ننتظر المزيد


----------



## ahmed_d (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكرررررررررررررر...


----------



## عابر القلوب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ولا شي ظهر عندي مع اني كان نفسي اتفرج عليها
ياريت ترسلها لي على اميلي لو سمحت
avnan22*************
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## عابر القلوب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ولا شي ظهر عندي مع اني كان نفسي اتفرج عليها
ياريت ترسلها لي على اميلي لو سمحت
avnan22
هوت ميل
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## نبيل راشد مكاريوس (14 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكركم على هذا المجود الرائع:77::77::77:


----------



## محمد عمارالعقيلي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## كمال على حسن (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## حسين الفيتورى (25 يناير 2009)

*عملت فأبدعت فأحسنت نشكرك ونتمنى المزيد*


----------



## زينه (25 يناير 2009)

ايه يابنتى الحلاوه دى 

تسلم ايديكى


----------



## myaki (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ألا يوجد بين الإخوة الأعضاء الكرام (من ضمن 11 صفحة من الردود) من يتحلى بشيء من العلم و المنطق ليقول للسيد أو السيدة ميرو أن الواجهات المعروضة لا تندرج تحت أي فصل من فصول التقسيم المذكور و أنه أساسا لا يوجد تقسيم للواجهات حسب "طرازها" بشكل مستقل عن المبنى, و أي شخص ينتمي لمجال العمارة يعلم تمام المعرفة أن الهندسة المعمارية ليست بأي حال من الأحوال مسألة "طراز"
عدا عن التسميات (طراز إسلامي, أوروبي, حديث...) هذه التسميات لا أساس علمي لها و لا يمكن بأي شكل من الأشكال تقبلها من شخص يدعي أنه مهندس معماري
و لكم واسع النظر


----------



## هنري1989 (26 يناير 2009)

*اشكرك ذوقك هو الرفيع الف شكرررررررررررررر...*


----------



## newart (26 يناير 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــكور وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 يناير 2009)

ِشغل على تقيل
بسم الله ماشاء الله
روعة بجد


----------



## المهندس ولد ليبيا (26 يناير 2009)

رااااااااااائع ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (27 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedgo (7 مايو 2009)

لا اري شيئ اين الصور من فضلك


----------



## نورالدين تو (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الله بعطيك العافية


----------



## الوسام الماسى (7 مايو 2009)

تسلم على المجهود الرائع 
الف شكر لعيونك


----------



## نورالدين تو (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الله بعطيك العافية


----------



## بت دياب (9 يونيو 2009)

عمل اكثر من رائع بارك الله فييييييييييييييييك


----------



## قاسم القريشي (9 يونيو 2009)

روعة ........
شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## عبد الباسط معماري (16 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع جدا وشكرا لك بدي لو تعطونا واجهات بحرينية او خليجية تراثية


----------



## عبد الباسط معماري (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جهد يحترم ويقدر علية


----------



## bashmuhandis (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بالفعل عاشت يداك.........الى الامام


----------



## bashmuhandis (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بالفعل عاشت يداك...........الى الامام


----------



## esmashwey (16 سبتمبر 2009)

نرجو إرسال المزيد من الواجهات وشكراً


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## عبدالله العامري (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله


----------



## رهف (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ........................................ 
:14:


----------



## ناصف دخيل (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وفيك شاكرين لكم هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## homaa (2 نوفمبر 2009)

:75:يعطيك العافيه بجد حلو بنتظار المزيد


----------



## homaa (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بتحديد واجهات المعمار المتنوعه احلى


----------



## يسرى t (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## mfathy152 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو لأمدادى بكل ما هو جديد من الواجهات والطرز المعمارية المختلفة .
بالأضافة ألى أى مناقصات تعرض على موقعكم الموقر.



وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الأحترام؛


----------



## ayman el5ateb (6 نوفمبر 2009)

توبك هااااااايل بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa kamel (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## muslimaa (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## sufian_2pac (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور جدا بالفعل واجهات رائعه ويمكن الاستفاده منها
بارك الله فيك و ننتظر المزيد 

شكرا


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

متميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## نورالدين تو (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## shm88 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

shokrn aweeee


----------



## نبيل راشد مكاريوس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaanks alooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## أحمد ذوالفقار (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاء الله خيرا على هذا التصنيف


----------



## ولد الرهيدي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*ولد الرهيدي*

الله يجزاك ألف خير


----------



## غادة شاهين (8 فبراير 2010)

الصور فعلا افادتني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

انا اعشق كثيرا هذه الصور والتصاميم واتمنى ان احصل على تصاميم كاملة


----------



## khaledelhdad (18 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر للقائمين على المنتدى العظيم


----------



## أسير المعاصي (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## دمع القلوب (19 مارس 2010)

موضوع متميز جدا


----------



## fethedin (23 مارس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## eng/sara (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## med89 (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ومشكووور على هذه المساهمة الطيبة......صراحة يعجبني الطراز الحديث في الواجهات فهو يعتمد مبدأ البساطة بعيدا عن التكلف وبالرغم من ذيك الا ان المبنى يكون جميلا ومريحا في نفس الوقت...


----------



## salem alsalem (1 أبريل 2010)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
يا كفو


----------



## حمادة السامرائي (2 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل وعاشت الايادي ننتظر المزيد


----------



## سلام عبدالكريم (2 أبريل 2010)

موضوع اكثر من ممتاز وفق الله
بانتظار المزيد


----------



## el_7alla (2 أبريل 2010)

رووووووووعه

يسلموووو


----------



## م .دودي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله .....................ومشكورين على مجهوداتكم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

المشكلة أغلب الواجهات لا يوجد لها مجسم أو طراز أحدث؟ لما؟


----------



## عمر م سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## iman s (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## rasuo (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## satcon (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## hend kh (25 ديسمبر 2010)

هادى السرعة شوية


----------



## جود ماهر (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا سنة اولى عمارة ياريت اتزودوني بصور لتصاميم معمارية


----------



## الخـير1 (2 يناير 2011)

فــعلا افكــار معمــارية مفـــيدة شــــــــكراااااا


----------



## مهم (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يزن العرابي (19 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamad alsafory (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## م. محمد بن محيسن (18 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لهذا الجهود الرائعة


----------



## رماح فاروق (19 يوليو 2012)

رائع


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (20 يوليو 2012)

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (22 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تفتح آسف


----------

